# Team 4



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Team 4
soldiergirl81
thedogmother
#30...Looking to fill this spot!
Alpha Doe
ND Vicxen


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi to everyone! Sorry that we are one girl short on our team. We need to find one gal to fill the spot! If you know of anyone that would be interested maybe shoot them a pm. The spot will be filled by the next gal to sign up. If we can't fill the spot...we will just have to try extra hard for points. Good luck to everyone this season...lets startthinking of some team names. There were some awesome names last year!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

JAG is our 5th team member! A full team...:dancing:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to get things started...My name is Shelly, this is my third season for the womens hunting competition. I hunt with my husband of 26 years...the last 6 of those years we have been hunting together. We have a couple deer farms in Pike County Illinois that we use for hunting. We do a lot of habitat and food plot work and LOVE it! My daughter will be joining team 6 this year, this is her first year of hunting and I can't wait for her to join us! Our hunting season starts Oct. 1 and I can't wait! We only hunt whitetails...I'll see if maybe I can score on a gopher or something...I shoot a Mathew Switchback xt, it is the only bow I have ever shot. 

For those gals that are new to the competition this year, we need to make up a catchy name for our team! This is easiest done by just throwing out ideas and giving and taking of those ideas.

An idea for team name...something with Cupid in it. Arrow Flingin Cupids, Heart Stopping Cupids, Cupid's Ringers.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Alright ladies, I'm super excited to finally get in on one of these! I havent even read the rule changes yet, but have lots of hunting planned this year... we just secured a 5 yr lease on the 160 acres we manage here in Oklahoma, i have a an all girl hunting trip in Alabama in Oct, and two days after that i'm doing a New Breed Whitetail hunt in Alabama as well.... going to be a fun year!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ND_Vicxen (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Ladies! Also excited to be signed up this year!!! My season starts Sept 2nd!! Need to get practiced up!! I like Heart Stoppin Cupids btw :wink:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi Team! My name is Kim. My deer season started July 9th but haven't gotten a deer yet. Went out last weekend for 4 days. Didn't get a deer, which might be a good thing cuz we couldn't have used the points. Got a Cottentail though....missed out on those points. Bummer!

happy to be a part of team 4...............what is our name?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ND_Vicxen said:


> Hey Ladies! Also excited to be signed up this year!!! My season starts Sept 2nd!! Need to get practiced up!! I like Heart Stoppin Cupids btw :wink:


I'd say ok... what do the rest think?


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a reminder to everyone to read the rules before the posting of entries. There are a few revisions to the rules so please scroll down to the bottom of the rules thread to read the updates!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

sticking with the cupid thought..Cupids Culprits; Cut Throat Cupids; Broadheads and Broadbutts; Broadheads, Bucks and Badonkadonks; Bucks and Broads.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

My husband likes...Boobs, Butts and Broadheads.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Badonkabucks


----------



## ND_Vicxen (Feb 6, 2011)

Alpha Doe said:


> My husband likes...Boobs, Butts and Broadheads.


Your hubby is clever! :clap::set1_rolf2:


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alpha Doe that's funny!  I like Cupids Culprits.

Sorry it took me a few days to get on here guys! I'm so excited to be in on the competition this year, I missed it last year  My name is Erin, I live in the western part of Kentucky. We own an 80 acre farm, and also lease a crop/hunting property and also hunt on a friend's farm. If you've seen High Rise pics, he's off the farm we lease, and this farm has never been hunted, and it's surrounded by a another farm that the owner allows no hunting at all. So, I'm hoping to help with the points this year! Hubby and I love to hunt, and passed that on last year to the oldest son Chase, who shot his first ever deer, an 8 pt buck. Last year was my first true hunting season, and first time ever to pick up a bow. Since then I've been using 3-D as practice for hunting (shhhhh don't tell my husband! LOL) and I'm ready this year! I also LOVE horses, we have four, with a foal maybe twins, on the way! I also have a 3 year son Justin who's ready to start hunting now (says he).
Ok, enough about me! Let's get this party started! Bow season here opens September 3rd!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

JAG said:


> I'd say ok... what do the rest think?


I like too!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alpha Doe said:


> Badonkabucks


That's catchy....


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Any other name suggestions?


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I really like Badonkabucks... :wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We finished hanging stands and cleaning shooting lanes this past weekend. We have added a couple of killer stands that I think will be awesome this year. One is about 5 yards off a 4 acre bean field food plot that attaches to a 3 acre corn plot. Each will be left standing all winter. It should be a killer late season draw for big hungry bucks. We managed to go into the timber and mark a trail to two stands that we were unable to hunt last year do to the thick underbrush. We attempted to get to them last year and couldn't locate them. My husband said "we are going in this year"! I can't wait...two years ago, a 190 inch buck was taken from that very timber as he walked out to the neighbors food plot. We own the entire timber and they own just outside the timber. 

Any more ideas on names? I would like to get our team named so we can push some of the other teams into finding a name. The womens competition is always so ho hum! It would be nice to keep things hopping a bit. I was hoping that by adding different ways to score it would involve more gals.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Still got "High Rise" on the trail cam, he's staying on the farm we are leasing...actually did a food plot and mineral lick this year, and when we went Wednesday to check the cam, we counted about 12 does, 3 spikes, and of course the big 'un. I think we'll be good to go this year! I'm so excited I can't wait! Our season opens Sept 3rd, and hubby and I are spending the entire weekend hunting.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Our season doesn't start till October 1...


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

soldiergirl, how about Badonkdabucks? If you like it I think I'll post it up and try to get some other gals to name their teams...never seen anything so hard to get named...You would think we are naming our first born child or something. :wink:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Going out this weekend..........Wish me luck! Hopefully I will get some points for team 4.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

thedogmother said:


> Going out this weekend..........Wish me luck! Hopefully I will get some points for team 4.


Sweet! That would be great! Wish I was hunting...Good Luck!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alpha Doe said:


> soldiergirl, how about Badonkdabucks? If you like it I think I'll post it up and try to get some other gals to name their teams...never seen anything so hard to get named...You would think we are naming our first born child or something. :wink:


I know!!! Geez!!! I like Badonkdabucks, vote yes for me!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going with it! This is nonsense...:wink:


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL!
Woo hoo!! We have a name! :darkbeer:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope the rest of the season is easier!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

You and me both!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

thedogmother said:


> Going out this weekend..........Wish me luck! Hopefully I will get some points for team 4.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We are at the farm this weekend...Mowing trails and spraying some food plots. We will be planting a few more plots the first week of September. After that, the season will be upon us before we know it. I'm gonna try fix head blades for the first time this year. I'm going with the New Archery Products "Hellraisers". I will need to shoot one to see how they fly. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Well girls good news and bad news. Good news......I went out hunting this weekend and was able to get a rabbit, not the deer I was after but points for the team. Found a tree to sit the camera in and took a pic. Not a great pic but a pic. Bad news.......I had the date and time set but was imformed last night that the date does not show when you have the camera set in the highest resolution (which I do :angry. I just checked it out as I was getting ready to post and sure enough no date so I guess not points  Sorry team!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Man, I hate to follow rules...specially when it's for our team! Go shoot another!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree, go get another!!  LOL! Good shooting anyway!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

At least it was a critter and not a big buck...that my friend would be really painful! Congrats on the bunny wabbit!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

You talkin about a happy chic right here, we just picked up another farm to hunt. We now have 600 acres to hunt on total. OMG I can't wait!! This weekend baby! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

That is SWEET! I love it when you can move around to different places to hunt. Keeps them fresh and the pressure low.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, opening morning, nothing. Cousin saw a doe and two fawns and a turkey. On the other side of the farm we were on. Alphadoe, we have 600 acres now to hunt! I'm so excited! And girls, when I say nothing, I mean nada! No squirrels, beavers, foxes, or even chipmunks!!! Geez! But, it's hot here today, high of 98. We are still going back out this afternoon to the "church farm", home turf of High Rise. He's still patterning, so crossing fingers


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fixin to head out to the woods! Wish me luck!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

best of luck to you...still waiting impatiently waiting here to step foot in the woods.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I saw some deer, that's about it.  It started raining, so I came down from the tree when they went back in the woods. Bummer!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hunting this weekend, tonite, in the morning and tomorrow afternoon. Probably Sunday afternoon also if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck! We are hoping for rain here. Need to get these last food plots going so they will be ready come October 1. Come on RAIN...come on OCTOBER 1!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alpha Doe said:


> Good luck! We are hoping for rain here. Need to get these last food plots going so they will be ready come October 1. Come on RAIN...come on OCTOBER 1!


Ok, I am never going hunting without my husband again! It's bad karma apparantly, because I saw nothing this morning. Grrrrr... We got some rain Thursday, about an inch, and now it's cooler. I don't see how you make it to October, I'd be going nuts!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

> I don't see how you make it to October, I'd be going nuts!


It's a test of patients...:frusty:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Found out I have to my neck operated on so I will be sitting out this season - almost. Surgery is on October 10, Sooo I have back my limbs down some and can shoot my bow without too much pain so im planning on heading to the stand this Saturday for opening day of archery season here in OK. That disc cant herniate anymore than it is, so what the hay? I'm ready! Food plots are coming on string, deer are thick... i just need one and i'll be happy!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you have to have surgery. Hope you can get the job done early! Good Luck!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh Jag I hope everything goes great!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks, im staying positive that i will better than new by the first of the year.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang I forgot all about this..... Good luck gals I will still post picture of me and the daughter if we get anything..... She just missed getting a shot of at a 10 point. This is her first bow and first year hunting anything ever. She had only been out 30 minutes on her first hunt and out walks a couple little bucks a 8 point and a nice 10 she was just getting ready to draw back when something spooked one of the little ones and they all busted. They were only about 18 yards from her.... The wind was just right and everything. She sure was pumped.. She's only 14 and I couldn't have been prouder.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

ttate said:


> Dang I forgot all about this..... Good luck gals I will still post picture of me and the daughter if we get anything..... She just missed getting a shot of at a 10 point. This is her first bow and first year hunting anything ever. She had only been out 30 minutes on her first hunt and out walks a couple little bucks a 8 point and a nice 10 she was just getting ready to draw back when something spooked one of the little ones and they all busted. They were only about 18 yards from her.... The wind was just right and everything. She sure was pumped.. She's only 14 and I couldn't have been prouder.


That's awesome! She's hooked now for sure


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a doe down...will post pic in the scoring thread.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey hey hey!!!!! I got him!! I can't count him for team points because I got him with my muzzle loader, but I know he's safe with me on my wall  Here's the post!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1611873&p=1062337631#post1062337631


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey hey hey!!!!! I got him!! I can't count him for team points because I got him with my muzzle loader, but I know he's safe with me on my wall  Here's the post!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1611873&p=1062337631#post1062337631


----------

